# How many different types of carriers do you have?



## lilylove (Apr 10, 2003)

and how many of each kind?
Just nosey









I have:
2 ring slings, one padded one unpadded
1 pouch
1 rebozo( OK actually it is a regular ole shawl that I tie like a traditional rebozo)
2 wraps but I only really use one of them

and am ordering a Mei Tai this week









Sooo what's in your your closet???


----------



## AnnR33 (Aug 1, 2002)

:LOL I always laugh when I see how big my list is getting
4 pouches (ordering one more)
2 ring slings
2 podegis
3 wraps (stretchy, guaze, strap) Haven't used these yet
4 Mei tais (2 more on the way







)
1 mei hip carrier

Plan to get:
onbuhimo
solarveil sling or mei tai

I have found that we are starting to go from mostly using pouches to the mei tais a little more now that he's 4 mos old. Would guess I'll be using the podegis more soon too. I'm surprised at how much we switch carriers depending on what we're doing and the weather-it's great to have so many options now!


----------



## tuffykenwell (Oct 23, 2002)

Well I am a relative newbie to this whole baby wearing thing since I am sling impaired and that is all I had when Rhys was little...but I think my collection is starting to look pretty nice LOL!

1 Maya Pouch (still hate it LOL but its a large so no one wants it...ah well)
1 Ergo (we still use this for Rhys when we go hiking and he won't walk anymore!)
1 Kozy Carrier (the red/green/cream stripe pattern)
1 Moby Wrap (love it!)
1 Ellaroo Wrap (love it!)
1 Asian Style Baby Carrier that I made...very pretty put I messed up a bit on the measurements









and of course the standard awful Snuggle Bag that I really should send to another home because I hate it...of course we got it free so at least I didn't spend my money on it









Steph


----------



## streetkitty (Feb 6, 2005)

(2) ring slings- I use this most often, keep one in the car for when I forget to bring my usual
Ergo backpack
Hug-a-bub (Like the ultimate baby wrap)
New native
Just sold my padded ring sling, sally's ride and I do have a baby bijorn that I used very early on...

And the handful of SPOC carriers that I have made based on my fav site- mamatoto.org

I am a sling addict and would buy so many more...going to check out the mei tais and podegis based on previous posts!

Luckily- my mother made my fav ring sling and since I am expecting another babe- she will make me more!!!


----------



## lilylove (Apr 10, 2003)

Streetkitty, Yeah my wraps are SPOC too









Your lists are making me drool :LOL
Oh and I did order my mei tai


----------



## medaroge (Dec 21, 2004)

My collection is forever changing as I add, trade and sell, but here is what I currently have:

5 Ring slings, (1 padded closed tail,1 unpadded closed tail, 3 open tails (1 batik rayon, 1 flannel, 1 twill))
2 pouches: one twill, one flannel
Gauze wrap
moby wrap
Sachi Mei Tai
Kozy (plus one on order!)
Mei Hip

My next will be a Didymos! I'm savin' up!


----------



## pixiexto (Mar 6, 2003)

Oh my, a topic close to my heart









we have....

4 ring slings ~ a maya (my favorite ring sling), an ellaroo, a solarveil & a heart to heart
4 pouches ~ 1 KKAFP, 2 homemade fleece, 1 homemade cotton
1 moby (maybe my favorite...)
1 ergo ( LOVE it too, especially for hikes & when I was pregnant for carrying my toddler gal)

I lust over the beautiful, embroidered mei tais. They are gorgeous. I think I'll be making myself a ABC next!


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

Wow, I have carrier envy... My meagre collection doesn't even come close to measuring up.

Then again, this is my first child and she's only 6 months. Give me time!
I have:
a Sling-Ezee (padded ring sling, similar to OTSBH)
a Maya Adjustable Pouch
a Koala Kids carrier (Mei Tai style)
and a frame backpack carrier

I am currently salivating over the Celtic fabrics on the Freehand carriers, and I'd love a Kozy. But how many ABC's can one woman own, I ask you?


----------



## thismama (Mar 3, 2004)

I have:

- Maya wrap sling (gift from a friend but I'm giving it back in 6 mos when her new babe comes)

- Maya pouch (currently loaned out to another friend)

- gauze wrap from Purple Penguin

- wrap made by an artist/sewing mama friend - I love this one

- Lovewrap podaegi

- ABC made by same mama friend who made my wrap

Dd's father has:

- pouch made by Patchy Dragon

- Babytrekker


----------



## Tupelo Honey (Mar 24, 2004)

I have"
-Maya Wrap ring sling, very well-used and loved when my babies were babies








-Hotslings blue paisley stretch twill pouch with leg roll--love it for hip carrying my wisp of a two-year-old








-blue paisley/natural Kozy, love it for back carries (what's with me and blue paisley?)








-embroidered tan microsuede w/ black EBMT, also love it for back carries








-a whole bunch of new stretchy pouches


----------



## Lawschoolmum (Feb 12, 2005)

I have...







:

-solarveil ring sling








-Nojo ring sling (ick)
-Ergo








-Moby Wrap








-Simply Attached Wrap (ick)
-Maya Pouch







love it so much I *swoon* just thinking of it
-mei tai








-Bjorn...It is around here somewhere :LOL I haven't used it in a year though

still looking at a couple more too







"Hello, my name is Tiffany, and I am a sling addict"


----------



## meco (Mar 1, 2004)

A ring sling
A Mom and Me Creations pouch
An ABC, direct from Chinatown
A fleece pouch

I really want a Wise Woman Sling. I love my Mom and Me, and nothing else I have tried compares IMO. I use it every day, and I simply do not bother buying another. Although I will get a WW Sling very soon


----------



## lilylove (Apr 10, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *llyra*
I am currently salivating over the Celtic fabrics on the Freehand carriers,

Thats what I just ordered, can't wait









Lawschoolmum, yeah we should really have support group around here, cause I sure am gettin the fever :LOL


----------



## AnnR33 (Aug 1, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *meco*

I really want a Wise Woman Sling. I love my Mom and Me, and nothing else I have tried compares IMO. I use it every day, and I simply do not bother buying another. Although I will get a WW Sling very soon









That's how I feel about my Hotslings-can't imagine anything being quite so perfect for me...but I have to admit I've been using my Wise Woman sling more and more these days-actually have it on right now :LOL
I like it better for the Kangoroo carry since there's more room and since DS is 4 mos he likes looking around more. It's a really nice sling and the workwomanship id excellent-you can't resist...









And the Freehands are awesome-I have the Celtic flower print mei tai and I'm just waiting to order an onbuhimo one of these days when DS is a little bigger.

Yes, it is an addiction...








Ann


----------



## CarrieMF (Mar 7, 2004)

I have

2 Freehand Mei Tais

2 Cocoon Pouches

1 Kangaroo Korner Solarveil Ring Sling

1 padded OTSBH type of *thing*

1 Wise Woman Sling

1 WAHM made rebozo type wrap.


----------



## TereasaT (Aug 24, 2004)

Here's what I have:

Hug-a-Bub
several Hotslings
Ellaroo
Didymos
Sachi MT
Kolamo MT
2 Kozys
1 Silk/Velveteen Kozy
2 Ergos
Maya Sling
Old School Tan Cord Snugli
Baby Bjorn
Zolo cotton toile sling
Zolo solarveil sling
Boopa Rappa pouch
KKAFP
SlingSet Stretchy Pouch tester

I'm really wanting a MnM PIP, but I'm waiting for a color that calls out to me.

_I'm editing this because I just bought a Sunshine MnM PiP pouch._

Tereasa


----------



## milk4two (Mar 20, 2003)

I've really trimmed down my stash lately.

I know have 2 Kozys, 2 Zolo slings, a Maya sling, and an Ergo.


----------



## lilylove (Apr 10, 2003)

Wow you guys, I am sitting over here just totallly green with envy








Maybe when I tell Dh about my next purchase, I can claim peer pressure








hmm now lets see, how about another sling, or make myself another wrap









Milk4wo, you have such a lovely family!


----------



## cch (May 4, 2004)

I have MANY unpadded ring slings, a padded ring sling, a lightly padded pouch, several mei-tais, and a wrap. Then I also have a Snugli, NoJo, and some other carrier similar to a Snugli, but with an open front that I keep hidden away in the closet to show poeple how much better the other slings & carriers are.


----------



## Nature (Mar 12, 2005)

Waaah! I am soo jealous of everyones collections! I only have a yucky strappy carrier that someone gave me at my baby shower. I don't even know what kind it is! lol And I have a New Native one that is not the right size for my short self! I've been lusting after the Mei Tai on Freehandbaby. They have a Greenman one that looks so yummy! So many Celtic patterns...so many choices!

I am itching to order one!


----------



## MonTana Mama (Jan 13, 2005)

Wow! What great collections! You who have carriers not use should post them on TP! Then some of us could try them out.

I have the Maya sling wrap. I have loved it up until now-ds is getting very heavy!


----------



## Mizelenius (Mar 22, 2003)

Well, here's what I have:

*To Keep*
EllaRoo wrap
HaB
Hotsling
Wise Woman sling
Sachi ABC
babyfairies ABC
Mom and Me PiP

*On the Way*
Freehand ABC
Kozy ABC

*To Sell*
EllaRoo lightly padded sling
New Native
Maya Wrap
Tentoes ring sling

*Want*
Sachi ring sling

I sold my KKAFP recently, too.


----------



## jenrose (Apr 25, 2004)

Alright, my collection is out of hand, but most are testers and I've been accumulating for almost 12 years.

The following are the ones *currently in my posession*
1 dozen pouches (no, really... I thought it was less, but then I found *FOUR* in the baby stuff we unpacked, three new ones were sent within the past year, and we've been making some, plus the ones I already had on hand...wild... My first homemade sling recently came home to me, too.)
6 unpadded ring slings
4 mei tais (two homemade, two silk)
Two stretchy wraps
The makings for 3 woven wraps (and my ellaroo is on loan but WILL come back soon)
a few "uniques" (baby wrap, mamaroo, Ergo, Mei Hip, experimental DIY things I've been toying with)
Something between 2 and 4 rebozos...can't remember which or if I've loaned any out, have seen two today.

I have given or loaned more slings than that, including at least three or four padded ring slings, a dozen or more pouches, GOK how many MamaBaby prototypes, wraps, Sutemi, Maya, etc. That's not even counting the sheet slings I used to carry in my car and hand out to total strangers.


----------



## twostraightlines (Aug 28, 2004)

Here is my collection, in the order acquired:

Baby Bjorn

New Native

Hip Hammock (original one before Playtex bought it)- by the way, I know this always gets dogged around here, but DH uses this ALL the time and DS loves it.

Kelty Frame Carrier (with the tags still on it)

Hotsling

KKAFP

Didymos (I'm ashamed to say I haven't mastered this one)

One homemade Mei Tai (just finished today)

Ergo- on the way

My son is getting too heavy (30 lbs.) for me to carry in the carriers that put the weight on one side, so am starting to concentrate on the back carriers. This truly is an addiction.


----------



## npace19147 (Feb 15, 2005)

Hi, my name is Nancy P and I'm a babycarrier addict. I currently have:

- Hotsling
- New Native (yuck)
- Moby
- Ergo (DH uses this now)
- Brocade Sachi Mei Tai
- Doodlebug Mei Tai
- Custom Sachi Mei Tai w/pocket
- Storch
- Ellaroo
- homemade fleece ABC that didn't work out too well...

and I have on order a Gypsymama gauze wrap, I'm on the waitlist for a Kozy and I'm contemplating a Didy.

I know I have issues, but it's so much fun!


----------



## pfamilygal (Feb 28, 2005)

llyra said:


> Wow, I have carrier envy... My meagre collection doesn't even come close to measuring up.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## mama*marina (Jun 22, 2003)

1 hotsling
1 ellaroo ring sling
1 basic black mei tai
1 sutemi

I sold my KKAFP, and am so sad that I did. It is too hot for it here in CA, but it was my favorite fit out of everything I have tried. Even Dh loved it.


----------



## lisamarie (Nov 19, 2001)

I think the majority of us here lust after slings







.

I have~







A New Native,







added Hotsling,







Kozy, :bf KK Solarveil Ring Sling & A Pea-in-a-Pod Adjustable Pouch







. Oh, we also have a framed backpack type carrier that my dh likes to use







.

Warmly~

Lisa


----------



## Leilalu (May 29, 2004)

one flannel/batik wrap I made.
New Native-black, medium and large.
2 hotslings
I had a fleece wrap I loved, but it got too warm for me.
zolo silk blue butterfly ring sling
Ellaroo rebozo length in maija color.
Ergo, black.

my future purchasse









Freehand in the celtic flower print
kozy
babyfairies packpack
more hotslings
I have fabric to make 2 stretchy hotsling tupe pouches, and one ring sling.
Wise woman sling
another zolo.
lucky pouch.


----------



## ebethmom (Jan 29, 2002)

I have several types:

NoJo - This was my first, and didn't like it much with ds. I used it more with dd.

OSBH sling - I use this the most!

WAHM unpadded ring sling - I use this with my OSBH - ring slings are more comfortable for me when they're balanced one on each shoulder.

MOBY - this just came! I like it, but haven't really mastered it yet. I know it's supposed to be stretchy, but I end up wearing dd at my waist!

dh uses a frame backpack thing that's too complicated for me. He says that the slings make him too hot.

I think I want an Ellaroo wrap next. I want to wear dd on my back!


----------



## SlingMomEsq (Mar 1, 2005)

Gosh, I only have:

2 Maya ring slings (want to sell one)
1 Pretty Momma ring sling (may sell)
1 Sachi silk ring sling on the way
1 Mommy's Helper Solarveil ring sling

1 Moby wrap (want to sell)
1 KKAFP (want to sell)

1 Sachi brocade Mei Tei
1 Kozy Mei Tei on the way

1 Bjorn (am consigning)
1 Ergo (for the hubby mostly)

Do you all that have much BIGGER collections REALLY use them ALL?

Most of mine just sit and I babywear 24/7!

I just get into the mode of using one or two all the time!


----------



## comfortblessings (Mar 4, 2005)

I just got my first wrap someone was a blessing and loaned me thier mama kangaroo a few weeks ago so I can try it and see if it would work for me I have subluxing shoulders and clavicals (collar bones) due to a rare collagen disorder called Ehlers-Danlos Syndrome so regular slings hurt me as well as the bjorn type carriers.

Anyway I then purchased my own mama kangaroo and love it. It was such a blessing to try one first thank God for kind hearted trustworthy people.

I am sending it back to her on Monday. I think it would be great to start a swap like that where you get a month to try it out before you buy. I of coarse think it would only be fair if have a history of positive feedback form other boards, ebay, yahoo, amazon etc..

I also have a Hawaiian Sarong about 2yrds i haveused as a sling I tie in a knot but can't wear it too long.

I own the snugli (want to sell)
6 in 1 infantigo (want to sell)
and the newborn cradle snugli (want to sell)

I am waiting for my mei tai hip carrier and am trying to make my own MT as we speak.

It is my hope to try other wraps and MT carriers in the future.

Rabecca


----------



## comfortblessings (Mar 4, 2005)

I forgot to add I sold a KKAFP it was too big but nice and I sold my KK solerveil sling it hurt my neck and I didn't like the scratchy material.

Rabecca


----------



## *solsticemama* (Feb 8, 2003)

I have:

~hotsling
~OTSBH
~Maya Wrap
~KKAFP
~Kozy

I'd like to get a couple more but ds is getting to the point where he prefers walking most of the time and 5 carriers seem more than enough for those times that he wants 'up a mamma' I'd love to get wisewoman sling tho.


----------



## becca011906 (Mar 29, 2004)

I have and use:
doodle bug ABC (silk)
MnM PIP pouch








solveile(sp) pouch for shower

Have sold:
black ring sling (mama made)
zolo ring sling cotten
fleece wrap (mama made)
pink fleece cotten streach pouch
mesh pouch from fuzzybutt

On the way:
happy cruiser

Want to buy:
hotsling streach with padding
ring sling (maybe a rockinbaby sling not sure)
woven wrap
ABC with vertical top straps

need to sell:
streachy wrap
water pouch blue/ peach wahm


----------



## MommaKitten32 (Feb 22, 2005)

Hi all.. I just wanted to say Hi and also say WOW.. I am definately a newbie to babywearing. I have only one padded ring sling that I love.. 2 baby carriers.. one is made out of duable fabrid and the other is a Babyco one. I only thought about getting another variety of sling.. but I wasn't sure..







Is there any suggestions for this newbie mom? I have the heavy padded one which is wonderful on cool or chilly days.. in New England (Massachusetts) But I will also be in Perth, Australia as well.. my daughters Paternal family lives here. I would love to have one for the summers.. and even though the summers in New England are not nearly as hot.. it would be wonderful to have.

Thank you...


----------



## merpk (Dec 19, 2001)

The question continues, how many have you gone through (used till totally shredded)?


----------



## lilylove (Apr 10, 2003)

So far none, but I've used different slings for the two kidos. However, at the rate I'm going with my Wise Woman, I don't think it will last another year. Just another reason to get another sling


----------



## PinkSunfish (Oct 20, 2002)

I have:

*One WAHM fleece pouch* never used as DD HATED it and it was the wrng size (never could get the right size for me in that design). Such a shame as most people who have them, love them.
*
A Kari-me* (similar to the Hug-a-Bub). A lifesaver when DD was younger, she was in it all the time. Especially good for ehr as she was a big baby who put on wieght FAST.

*A homemade ring sling* (made from Elizabeth Lee pattern), excellent for short distances but DD is too big for it now.

*A homemade ABC style carrier* (used Emma's Sewing and Rev Jans patterns). It was a very fancy one I made specifically for a wedding when DD was three months old. Was actually comfy enought to use when my Kari-me was in the wash when DD was smaller.

*An Ergo*, haven't had that much use out of it yet (waiting for nicer weather) but have loved it when I've used it and DD loves it too.

*A Hippychick hip seat*. Excellent for "pick up, put down" days and to and from the car.

Wow, I had no idea I had that many 'till I wrote it all down







!


----------



## kunama (Oct 19, 2004)

*Currently Have*
Freehand Mei Tai
Freehand Onbuhimo
Doodlebug Mei Tai
Cwtshi Mei Tai (not sure if that is the correct spelling)
Mei Hip
Ellaroo
Moby Wrap
Coorie Pouch
Hotsling Pouch
Solarveil Ring Sling
Wilkinet Carrier

*Have had, now sold*
Baby Bjorn
Coorie Pouch in black
Coorie Pouch in purple cotton
Maya ring sling - we hated it!

*Still want*
A Kozy
Possibly another Freehand or Doodlebug


----------



## jaye_p (Mar 12, 2005)

Well, my sling stash is not nearly as large as my dipe stash (yet), but...I have
1 ring sling
1 pouch
1 water sling
1 towel sling
2 Baby-Bjorn-style carriers
1 baby backpack
and...a Freehand Mei Tai on the way!


----------



## Belle (Feb 6, 2005)

I have so far:

What gets used:

2 new natives, One for me and one for dh. I use mine for backup when I have to wash my sling.

One Maya wrap sling. My very favorite.









One very nice framed backpack that my stepmom got for us. I love it for long walks.









in my closet I have:

a cheap framed backpack that has never been used.

two snugli type things that were given as gifts. I tried them out once

One Nojo.


----------



## dotnetdiva (Aug 27, 2004)

I have (at the top of my head here's what I can list):

Slings:
Oopa baby fuschia
cxd baby Fashion maven black silk brocade
Zolowear sage cotton
Maya wrap
Wise woman: a flannel and a corduroy
Rockin' Baby sling
Taylor made: water mesh
cxd baby Splasher water mesh

Pouches:
3 Hotslings
Fleece hotsling
New Native

Wraps:
Moby
Storchenwiege
Hug-a-bug

Mei Tai:
FreeHand silk brocade

Soft structured:
ERGO
Sutemi Pack

I just got into this with my first baby (now almost 5 mos), so hopefully my list will grow!


----------



## dotnetdiva (Aug 27, 2004)

Oh, I forgot...
An EllaRoo Podaegi

And I must admit, here's what I started with which will soon be ebayed:
Baby Bjorn
Nojo


----------



## Stormintheattic (Sep 27, 2004)

Good! I am not the only one with this strange addiction.

We currently have in the house somewhere:
-3 stretch wraps (a woman has to match what she's wearing)
-2 non stretch wraps
-2 unpadded ringslings.
-shower ringsling.
-2 adjustable hemp fleece pouches (our favorite at the moment, making DH a very stylish handpainted black one at the moment)
-2 other pouches
-2 doll pouches for DC
-2 gauze knotted slings that fit in my pocket or purse.
-kubeba (african style carrier, worn around the chest for women only)
-masai square cloth, traditionally used for wearing children
-mei tai style carrier.

on loan somewhere in the Netherlands:
-5 stretch wraps
-ringsling
-baby bjorn

notice most are in duplicate, DH wears the kids as much as I do. And I like spreading the word about babywearing by lending stuff to people.


----------



## avasmom415 (Sep 14, 2004)

Wow, you all have a LOT of carriers! I just sold about 10 that were sitting around. In return, I bought myself an Oopa









I also have a Freehand Silk Brocade.

Pretty slim selection here!

BUT, I have lots of paypal now and baby # 2 on the way in October, so I get to go shopping!!


----------



## gour0 (Feb 18, 2004)

I have :
2 kkafp
1 mesh water ring sling (also KK)
1 OTSBH (lent out somewhere)

Am making:
1 gauze wrap
1 strecthy wrap
1 solarveil pouch

and if I get brave maybe an ABC or Frankenkozy as well.


----------



## Azreial (Jul 14, 2004)

I have:
- ring slings; 1 mesh, 1 batik both taylor made
- mei tais; beautiful brocade babyfaries and a placid baby
- fleece hotsling
- ergo
- hug-a-bub
- gypsy mama gauze wrap on order

and 6 yards of gauze waiting to be made into some sort of wrap


----------



## daisyem (May 12, 2004)

Have:
Moby Wrap
KKAFP
Lovey Mei Tai
Backpack for hiking
2 homemade unpadded ring slings

On the way:
Kozy
Slingset stretchy pouch

Want:
Ergo (for dh)

Need to sell:
Snugli (I've never used it, but I loaned it and now got it back gently used







)


----------



## umefey (Sep 10, 2004)

Am I really the only person here who only has one?







: :LOL


----------



## lilylove (Apr 10, 2003)

Update to my list
just got one more ring sling a fleece pouch and my Freehand came:bouncers


----------



## msright2474 (Nov 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *umefey*
Am I really the only person here who only has one?







: :LOL


----------



## lilylove (Apr 10, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *umefey*
Am I really the only person here who only has one?







: :LOL

Hey if your slinging and happy then rock on with just one


----------



## justpickles (Jul 27, 2004)

These are in the order in which I purchased them:

Parenting Concepts sling (10 plus years old)
Maya Wrap sling
Storchenwiege Inka
Kozy blue green paisley(Traded for a Kolamo! Sad it's gone...so it's still in my list!)
HugaBub-sage
Hotslings Mendhi
Ellaroo Wrap Maija
Didymos Sand Bear
Zolo cotton sage
Zolo solarveil navy
Hotslings Spring Patchwork
Hotslings Purple Daisy
Peekaboo Baby Fleece Pouch-vintage rose
Kozy Lauren
Gypsymama sage gauze w/ tree frog
Oopa Black pique
Ergo Pacific Blue
Kolamo custom green with embroidery--Traded for Kozy in Paisley
Freehand celtic flowery/ silver brocade

ON THE WAY:
Gypsymama Periwinkle Gauze
Gypsymama Water wrap
Gypsymama White Gauze
Sachi cherry blossom brocade
Hotsling reversible green toile
Kolamo custom

On the wait list for ANOTHER Kozy!

Wow, I just started this obsession a few short months ago...I think I've gone a little crazy.


----------



## gour0 (Feb 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *justpickles*
Wow, I just started this obsession a few short months ago...I think I've gone a little crazy.









You HAVE been busy!


----------



## Claire Benneth (Nov 30, 2016)

Lol, I thought that I've way too much of carriers before I took a look in this thread. 

1 Manduca
1 Beco
1 Wrap sling homemade by someone (gotta buy new because this was borrowed, but this was the best among all)
1 Ring sling bought it used

I'll post some pics when I'll have some spare time. 

kisses,
Claire


----------



## MargaretDennis (Mar 10, 2017)

I have three types of carriers.


----------



## appletarts (Mar 21, 2017)

I have a woven wrap (my daily go to), a moby, a ring sling and a buckle carrier for daddy to use because he says it feels more secure haha

Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## MGraus (Mar 24, 2017)

- We have one wrap (like Moby, but then another brand), which the little one never really liked, so we hardly used it. 
- A Stokke baby carrier, three positions. We used this one quite a lot, but the little man is becoming a bit too heavy. 
- A Vaude butterfly/farfalla, now that it's becoming spring and we're planning on going out a bit more, I think we'll be using this one quite a bit. It's crazy comfortable. 

When he was little we used the pram mostly, but that was also because we lived quite close to the city center and didn't go to a whole lot of different places. For holidays we used the stokke mostly, and now we'll most likely be switching to the Vaude. I love that that Vaude can carry the kiddo, all of his stuff, and some sandwiches and drinks for us. Perfect for day trips and all.


----------



## HeatherArtLife (Feb 11, 2013)

2 Boba Carrier 4G's - this is our go-to
2 Boba Wraps
1 Boba Air (kept in the car and for travel)
1 ring sling (for quick uppies at home)
1 woven wrap (mostly un-used because it hurst my shoulders, but sooo beautiful!

This was my stash until really recently, because my girl has (sadly) outgrown babywearing. But I just couldn't resist sharing. We had two 4g's because one was my DP's go-to, and one was mine, hee hee. 

Cheers!


----------



## tashalucy (Jul 30, 2018)

I only used the Baby Bjorn sling from 3 weeks until my son was 12 years old. But a good guide to use when choosing a sling is here http://babyconfused.com/baby-slings-and-carriers/ and also here https://thewirecutter.com/reviews/best-baby-wraps-and-slings/


----------



## Verinca (Jul 5, 2018)

travel, lightweight, car seat


----------



## BomBabies (Oct 29, 2018)

BomBabies has a hand-selected section for baby carriers made from high-quality material that is safe for your little one. Use promo code BOM10 to get 10% off as well!


----------



## oliviajo (Feb 25, 2019)

Classic baby carriers.
Ring slings.
Wraps: stretchy or woven.
Soft-structured carriers and Mei Tais.
Backpack carriers.
Pouch carriers.


----------



## brightman (Mar 15, 2019)

There are lots of baby carriers out there but LILLEbaby Six Position happens to be our favorite! First, this carrier is very comfortable if you want to breastfeed on the go. The best part is that you can customize the carrier to take either an X or Y shape. It weighs light, plus it is breathable for summer climates. If you're a first time mom and unsure of what baby carrier to buy for your angel.:smile:


----------



## Otha_Heally (Mar 19, 2019)

I am using LILLEBaby carrier with its 6 in 1 feature. It is really reliable. My husband is planning to gift hipseat carriers for our twins next month.


----------

